# Perdido River Flatheads



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We fished Perdido river for a few hours this afternoon and did okay, no 50lbers but we got a few for dinner. Its tricky flathead fishing in a make shift boat with no fish finder or GPS. The engine would not start for crap so we had to fish using just the 55lb thrust trolling motor to get around with. Needless to say we didn't stray far from the landing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish reguardless, good job!


----------

